# Maintaining a Cistern



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I am having a 1200 gallon water tank installed next week. It is plastic, potable quality and will be dug in.

I am on city water and it will not be hooked into my system, just a standalone for reserve. 

I'll drain it once year to water my garden and orchard to refresh the water. 

In the meantime, who has experience in maintaining the water quality for the other 11-1/2 months of the year?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

1200 gallons, about a gallon of bleach poured in with each fill should prevent algae from gowing and take a sample every month or so for a general test for clarity, taste and check for critters water bugs, misquito larve... If the tank is new, solid and without leaks, it should require very minimal maintenance.

The one thing you will want to do is regularly monitor the water level to check for leaks and if it remains sealed, you should be good to go. 

I am getting ready to have a 550 gallon above ground tank installed and will add some bleach and watch for leaks and thats just about it as far as monitoring goes for me.


----------

